# Apptitune is READY!!!



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

I'll be interested to hear how people like it. $14.95 is not that expensive compared to books and other archery accesories, but it is above my impulse buy threshold for a mobile app.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Cool. Good for Jake. He's certainly one of our technical experts in the sport today. I've always admired his ability to diagnose the technical side of our sport and think outside the box.


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah, compared to other apps, $14.95 is on the high end. But for the amount of time I spend practicing (3-4 hours/day), any one tuning tip that closes my groups by even a little bit is well worth that price. I am a software consultant by trade so, for me, time is money. So, I'm always looking for the best time/results ratio.  

There are definitely some tips in the app that I have not seen before... like the whole stabilizer tuning section and how it affects sight picture size and speed. Can't wait to "tune" my stabilizer setup!!!

John


----------



## John Hall (Jan 10, 2013)

BTW, here's the link to the iTunes store entry... I don't think the iTunes store search is working for it yet:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/apptitune/id633194261?ls=1&mt=8

Part of the motivation for buying this app was just the selfish desire to have the best possible tune on my bow to optimize my large time investment in practice. But the other part was to support our top athletes in this great sport which, unfortunately, does not come with the ridiculous paychecks seen in other sports. And besides, Jake is a super-nice guy who would help anybody for nothing... and he has. Good on you Jake!

John


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

It's now showing up in the iTunes search.

-Steve


----------



## Cephas (Sep 7, 2010)

Ditto on the helping people any chance he can. We have been on the receiving end of that and feel blessed to have him around so much. We'll be buying.


----------



## BaconRocks (Sep 16, 2012)

I wish they had an option to only buy the sections you want, I'd probably only ever use the recurve part. But I plan on getting it anyways.


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice, you get paid advertisements... most of the time you only get them in the free version


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

So Lancaster on the splash page, AAE banner on the bottom. While I'm the guy that laughs when people expect the world from a .99 cent app, I'm disappointed that ads get that kind of prevalence. I'm glad folks get sponsored and want to squeeze in ad money, but for the price of the app that's unacceptable, and tacky as all hell.


Edit:

Omfg. Even each "pro tip" is proudly brought to you in 24pt by HOYT. That's just ridiculous. 

Smh


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

I posted this in another thread so i figured i would CP it here......

This is just V1. There will be advanced stabilization updates, More tuning from the recurve side, Arrow assembly & potentially selection charts, More Pro tips (We didnt want APPtitune to be do it THIS way or you suck.... Give all the info needed to make adjustments, then tell you what Jake,Jesse and myself have found to work for US), Arrow rest tips (Blade angles, timing, blade thickness vs arrow weight, Proper torque tuning etc), What thread count Jesse prefers for his sheets errrrrr i mean never-mind, String/cable tips and tricks, Pro tip and other Videos and alot more to come...... One other consideration that i want to tell everybody about is the size of the App...... we are going to do whatever it takes to stay under the threshold for data....meaning we don't want APPtitune to need data/wi-fi to be fully functional. We are only at about 30% of capacity, so make no mistake we will be loading it up right to the nubbins!

The Android platform is being worked on as we type..... we are waiting for the info to come back and we will be getting started on that very soon!!!

For those that are bent because we have banners at the bottom (not pop ups mind you....banners)....We HAVE too. I fell out of my chair when i found out how much it costs to create an APP!!! I pay for Pandora,dominoes and other apps to prevent ads but those ARE pop ups not banners....We did what we had to do to bring this app to market and for app bandits to be bent about banners kinda sucks......But i am not surprised to be honest.

Thanks everyone for your support and stay tuned!!

GP


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

Greg,

Thanks for the reply. It's a great app, with or without banners. Plenty of useful info there. 

Not certain what an " app bandit" is, but if it means I found it tacky to load a 15 dollar app with a full page ad on opening, as well as a banner ( ads are ads... Pop up or not... Banners can't be scrolled past) on every single page... Ok, I'll accept that moniker. 

I will also continue using it, banners or not. If hearing the complaints sucks, please realize its equally sucky to complain. I do hope you turn a profit of this, it really is chock full of great tidbits of info found nowhere else. I'll eat the ads as the cost of learning from Jake's videos for free.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

MickeyBisco said:


> Greg,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. It's a great app, with or without banners. Plenty of useful info there.
> 
> ...



Thanks Mickey it took quite some time and $$$ to bring it all together..... Going to be some interesting info in the Advanced Stabilization update regarding Recurve tune........ Getting all 5 languages up and running will be awesome. 
I Literally have like 5 app's on my iphone...total. I coined the phrase App bandit when my kids (6 of them) went app crazy (They pay for them not me). For me a pop up ad or banner ad that flashes over the info or god forbid interrupts my game of dominoes is simply not acceptable. The banner ads we have at the bottom and for Pro tips where specifically designed (LAS load screen is only full screen) to be as least invasive as possible while still allowing the opportunity. No offense intended just my phrase for people that are way more into apps then I. 

Greg


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

What is the ETA on the Android version, Greg?


----------



## HikerDave (Jan 1, 2011)

MickeyBisco said:


> Greg,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. It's a great app, with or without banners. Plenty of useful info there.
> 
> ...


I too think that it's a bit tacky to show advertisements on a paid application. However, the screen shots on the AppStore clearly show the advertisements so no one should be surprised with the advertisements or feel that they were somehow cheated.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

Arsi said:


> What is the ETA on the Android version, Greg?


We are waiting to get the bid back from the programmer!! We mistakenly thought we could do both at the same time......well you technically can if you know what to ask. LOL Soon as he lets us know how to proceed we are on it!!! 

Greg


----------



## chylld (May 12, 2012)

bigGP said:


> We are waiting to get the bid back from the programmer!! We mistakenly thought we could do both at the same time......well you technically can if you know what to ask. LOL Soon as he lets us know how to proceed we are on it!!!
> 
> Greg


sounds like a great app. Jake mentioned it in the hotel lift at antalya so as soon as the Android version comes out, I'll be buying it (regardless of the ads)


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

As it isn't available on Android...it isn't ready yet


----------



## fslack (Jan 13, 2013)

spangler said:


> As it isn't available on Android...it isn't ready yet


And the Android version is now available!! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## fslack (Jan 13, 2013)

chylld said:


> sounds like a great app. Jake mentioned it in the hotel lift at antalya so as soon as the Android version comes out, I'll be buying it (regardless of the ads)


APPtitune is now LIVE on Android!


----------



## chylld (May 12, 2012)

AWESOME  half my reason to buy the iPhone 5S has disappeared!

just paid on google play and looking for an install button of some sort... tried to pay again but it says i've already paid... i'm sure it'll sort itself out


----------



## fslack (Jan 13, 2013)

chylld said:


> AWESOME  half my reason to buy the iPhone 5S has disappeared!
> 
> just paid on google play and looking for an install button of some sort... tried to pay again but it says i've already paid... i'm sure it'll sort itself out


I did something similar yesterday, and then i found that it was installed ... exited google play app and went back in to see that it said open rather than purchase ... app was on phone already. I hope that's how it works out for you! 

Please post back if this continues to be a problem.


----------



## chylld (May 12, 2012)

fslack said:


> I did something similar yesterday, and then i found that it was installed ... exited google play app and went back in to see that it said open rather than purchase ... app was on phone already. I hope that's how it works out for you!


To the letter... all good now


----------



## Ranger 50 (Mar 2, 2012)

Just got it. All good stuff. Looking forward to more content in the future.


----------



## fslack (Jan 13, 2013)

Ranger 50 said:


> Just got it. All good stuff. Looking forward to more content in the future.


Glad to hear it! I understand there's a lot more to come down the road. 

Right now, you can feel good that you got your money's worth just in having all the RIGHT information in one place!


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Fern, 
Where can I find the app for android?


----------



## fslack (Jan 13, 2013)

Fury90flier said:


> Fern,
> Where can I find the app for android?


Hi Fury, it's on Google Play right now! Just went live yesterday. Let me know if you can't find it.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Good to see the app is on iOS and Android. Quick question, since there is no trial or "Lite" version of the app:

Is this an app that does "app stuff", like making calculations of some sort (things an ebook can't do) in addition to providing tips, or is it more of a collection of expert tips, an ebook in "app" form?


----------



## fslack (Jan 13, 2013)

Warbow said:


> Good to see the app is on iOS and Android. Quick question, since there is no trial or "Lite" version of the app:
> 
> Is this an app that does "app stuff", like making calculations of some sort (things an ebook can't do) in addition to providing tips, or is it more of a collection of expert tips, an ebook in "app" form?


Warbow! Nice to see ya!

APPtitune is currently, as you so perfectly describe it, an ebook in app form. The creators are working now to add calculators and a bunch of other fun stuff, including more information. 

The true value of the app lies in the fact that there is so much BAD information out there about how to tune a bow. Jake and Jesse have put together a concise, step by step guide that is full of great tips and reliable information. Much of it comes, not from any textbook, but from their years of winning professional experience. 

It is also very conveniently designed to address the tuning of Recurve bows, Compound Target bows and Compound Hunting bows separately. Of course there is overlap, but each of the three sections is written just for that type.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

fslack said:


> Warbow! Nice to see ya!
> 
> APPtitune is currently, as you so perfectly describe it, an ebook in app form. The creators are working now to add calculators and a bunch of other fun stuff, including more information.
> 
> ...


Cool, thanks


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Found it...helps if you spell the name correctly.

Have the adds/banners been removed?


----------



## fslack (Jan 13, 2013)

Fury90flier said:


> Found it...helps if you spell the name correctly.
> 
> Have the adds/banners been removed?


No, the ads are still present and will, I believe, remain so. They've been placed so to not be distracting from the actual material (The Lancaster ad at the beginning that goes away, and then only narrow, non-flashy banner strips at the bottom of the page).

If you've never built an app, you might find this hard to believe (I know I did!), but developing something like this is very expensive. Even at $14.99, it would take more sales than there are serious archers in the US to make a profit from this. It is only because of the generous support of the sponsors that Jake and Jesse could afford to make this valuable collection of archery information available to the rest of us. 

Let me know if you have any questions!

Cheers, 
Fern


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

MickeyBisco said:


> Greg,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. It's a great app, with or without banners. Plenty of useful info there.
> ...I found it tacky to load a 15 dollar app with a full page ad on opening, as well as a banner ( ads are ads... Pop up or not... Banners can't be scrolled past) on every single page... Ok, I'll accept that moniker.





fslack said:


> No, the ads are still present and will, I believe, remain so. They've been placed so to not be distracting from the actual material (The Lancaster ad at the beginning that goes away, and then only narrow, non-flashy banner strips at the bottom of the page).
> 
> If you've never built an app, you might find this hard to believe (I know I did!), but developing something like this is very expensive. Even at $14.99, it would take more sales than there are serious archers in the US to make a profit from this. It is only because of the generous support of the sponsors that Jake and Jesse could afford to make this valuable collection of archery information available to the rest of us.


I think those are both valid points, that quality apps are prohibitively expensive to make for a limited market and that banner ads are generally not something found in paid versions of apps (or ebooks) at this price point. For example, you don't expect interstitial or banner ads while watching premium cable shows (HBO), and you don't expect it in a premium priced mobile app. And I certainly don't expect banner ads in any of the full priced ebooks I own. 

Jake is very experienced at leveraging sponsorships. That generally doesn't affect people "not Jake" in any way. However, for owners of the paid Apptitune ebook app the banner ads do negatively affect the user experience by, among other things, taking up a part of the very limited screen real estate available on a cell phone, making the experience less efficient and unfocused with unneeded distractions. That doesn't mean the app isn't worth the price or that the advice is any less valuable, but there is no upside for the user other than price. How much is each user worth to the sponsor? What the subsidy per user for the ads? $1, $5, $15? Add that to the price and make a version with no ads at that unsubsidized price. Problem mitigated.

Another way to mitigate push back on the banner ads is to insure that the app doesn't use full network ads to serve live ads to the user. At $15 the app should not be using the app owners mobile bandwidth to serve ads. (The actual bandwidth may be pretty small, but using a user's bandwidth allocation, even trivially, for a fully paid premium app may be perceived as kind of gauche). From the way the app is made the ads may be hard coded into the app, and if that is the case, you could point that out.


----------



## chylld (May 12, 2012)

For the lazy: Google Play - APPtitune

You don't have to search for it on your phone, just click the link above, click buy, and it will install to your device


----------



## fslack (Jan 13, 2013)

Warbow said:


> However, for owners of the paid Apptitune ebook app the banner ads do negatively affect the user experience by, among other things, taking up a part of the very limited screen real estate available on a cell phone, making the experience less efficient and unfocused with unneeded distractions. That doesn't mean the app isn't worth the price or that the advice is any less valuable, but there is no upside for the user other than price. How much is each user worth to the sponsor? What the subsidy per user for the ads? $1, $5, $15? Add that to the price and make a version with no ads at that unsubsidized price. Problem mitigated.
> 
> Another way to mitigate push back on the banner ads is to insure that the app doesn't use full network ads to serve live ads to the user. At $15 the app should not be using the app owners mobile bandwidth to serve ads. (The actual bandwidth may be pretty small, but using a user's bandwidth allocation, even trivially, for a fully paid premium app may be perceived as kind of gauche). From the way the app is made the ads may be hard coded into the app, and if that is the case, you could point that out.


Gotta say, Warbow, it is analyses like these that continue to generate the huge respect I have for you.

Addressing them in reverse order:

The ads, are, in fact, hard-coded into the app. They are not being actively served and are not taking up user bandwidth. Unless, of course, the use elects to tap them and be taken to their (in-app) browser. 

The idea of a non-ad version, priced at the current cost PLUS the ad value is a great idea. It's not novel, of course.... but the thought process generates a price point that one's mind tends to shy away from without necessarily thinking it through... the "nobody would possibly pay that" blinders phenomenon. As I read it, your point here is that whether anyone would buy it doesn't matter. If they have the OPTION to purchase an ad-free version, they won't feel cheated if they CHOOSE to purchase the version with the ads. Because there was a choice. 

Am I following you correctly?

Thanks for the great input!
Fern


----------



## fslack (Jan 13, 2013)

chylld said:


> For the lazy: Google Play - APPtitune
> 
> You don't have to search for it on your phone, just click the link above, click buy, and it will install to your device


Thank you, good buddy!! Being an Apple user, I'm Google Play-challenged. Appreciate the help.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

fslack said:


> It's not novel, of course.... but the thought process generates a price point that one's mind tends to shy away from without necessarily thinking it through... the "nobody would possibly pay that" blinders phenomenon. As I read it, your point here is that whether anyone would buy it doesn't matter. If they have the OPTION to purchase an ad-free version, they won't feel cheated if they CHOOSE to purchase the version with the ads. Because there was a choice.
> 
> Am I following you correctly?


Yes, exactly. You don't have to sell even one copy of the unsubsidized version for it to have a positive affect. It would provide an option, and a price comparison to show what a value the subsidized version is. (I do think it would be good to be honest about the amount subsidy rather than just to make a really expensive ad free version based on a phoney subsidy amount. Jake is quite upfront about being a sponsored shooter, but I get the impression he can be very cagey about business details, and in the case of this app I wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't want to reveal the subsidy value. JMO.)

Carefully designed restaurant menus, for instance, often have a few high priced entrees that aren't really designed so much to be sold but rather to make the other items look reasonably priced. When we look at pricing we evaluate the value based on the *relative* price rather than the absolute price. So, the unsubsidized version of the app would make the regular version seem more reasonably priced. Even knowing this psychology I'm affected by it; it is one of the reasons why the price of the app seems high to me, because I'm comparing it to other mobile apps (which are often in the $.99 to $4.99 range, and typically have a free version) rather than to phisical archery *books*, which range from $14.99 to $60 (cheaper for the ebook versions). It isn't that I wouldn't spend $14.99 on an educational archery product (I do so reasonably often) but that $14.99 if very high for its *class* of product, mobile apps, rather than what it also is, an archery book..


----------



## fslack (Jan 13, 2013)

Warbow said:


> Yes, exactly. You don't have to sell even one copy of the unsubsidized version for it to have a positive affect. It would provide an option, and a price comparison to show what a value the subsidized version is. (I do think it would be good to be honest about the amount subsidy rather than just to make a really expensive ad free version based on a phoney subsidy amount. Jake is quite upfront about being a sponsored shooter, but I get the impression he can be very cagey about business details, and in the case of this app I wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't want to reveal the subsidy value. JMO.)
> 
> Carefully designed restaurant menus, for instance, often have a few high priced entrees that aren't really designed so much to be sold but rather to make the other items look reasonably priced. When we look at pricing we evaluate the value based on the *relative* price rather than the absolute price. So, the unsubsidized version of the app would make the regular version seem more reasonably priced. Even knowing this psychology I'm affected by it; it is one of the reasons why the price of the app seems high to me, because I'm comparing it to other mobile apps (which are often in the $.99 to $4.99 range, and typically have a free version) rather than to phisical archery *books*, which range from $14.99 to $60 (cheaper for the ebook versions). It isn't that I wouldn't spend $14.99 on an educational archery product (I do so reasonably often) but that $14.99 if very high for its *class* of product, mobile apps, rather than what it also is, an archery book..


Interesting how we are affected by it even when we recognize it's there, right? 

Good idea though. Don't know if it will or even can fly, but it's worth looking at.

Cheers!
Fern


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

fslack said:


> Interesting how we are affected by it even when we recognize it's there, right?
> 
> Good idea though. Don't know if it will or even can fly, but it's worth looking at.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the psychology of judgement and decision making, of how we often irrationally, but *predictably* behave, is pretty interesting. It won Daniel Kahneman the Nobel Memorial Prize in Economic Sciences. His book _Thinking, Fast and Slow_ is excellent, if a bit dry at times.

The unsubsidized version idea may or may not work for Apptitune. There's no one answer for how to price things that works for every situation. However, I would add that another thing to consider is the impulse purchase market. I don't own Apptitune yet. It is bookmarked but $14.99 is above my impulse buy threshold, so I'm evaluating weather I'll really benefit by it or whether I should just stick with the resources I already have and know. If it was priced at $4.99 or under I'd have already bought it on impulse, rather than worrying about whether it was something I really needed. Archery may be a limited market, but it is a bigger market if you can sell to people based on impulse - and that is also good for sponsors, who will get more bang for their buck, with more access to more archers. But then, you know that already, and are using a more usual approach in the marketing of ArcherZUpshot, which I hope will do well going forward


----------



## Ranger 50 (Mar 2, 2012)

The value will come with additional content as it is added. Currently the the amount of content (while very good) is not worth the asking price of $14.99 compared to other archery apps or books. There just not enough of it, currently. I'm banking that the app will grow over time and the volume of content will grow as I grow. If it doesn't, then I over paid.


----------



## fslack (Jan 13, 2013)

Warbow said:


> Yeah, the psychology of judgement and decision making, of how we often irrationally, but *predictably* behave, is pretty interesting. It won Daniel Kahneman the Nobel Memorial Prize in Economic Sciences. His book _Thinking, Fast and Slow_ is excellent, if a bit dry at times.
> 
> The unsubsidized version idea may or may not work for Apptitune. There's no one answer for how to price things that works for every situation. However, I would add that another thing to consider is the impulse purchase market. I don't own Apptitune yet. It is bookmarked but $14.99 is above my impulse buy threshold, so I'm evaluating weather I'll really benefit by it or whether I should just stick with the resources I already have and know. If it was priced at $4.99 or under I'd have already bought it on impulse, rather than worrying about whether it was something I really needed. Archery may be a limited market, but it is a bigger market if you can sell to people based on impulse - and that is also good for sponsors, who will get more bang for their buck, with more access to more archers. But then, you know that already, and are using a more usual approach in the marketing of ArcherZUpshot, which I hope will do well going forward


There is also a "textbook" price issue here. The market for APPtitune isn't every archer. It's pretty much the same market as for ArcherZUpshot - archers who really care how well they are shooting and want to to improve. 

I'm totally cool with all the folks who just like to fling a few arrows now and then. They are archers too! But they probably aren't going to invest in a tool that requires study and dedication if they are not putting study and dedication into their archery. Not being pejorative, it's just a different market segment. 

So APPtitune will have a limited part of a limited market. And will have to be updated regularly as new equipment is created and techniques change. This really puts it into the textbook pricing class - a tremendous amount of work which will only be bought by a strictly limited market and will only be current for s short time. Hence the horrendously high price for a textbook.

Can't really compare it with ArcherZUpshot - two totally different things. Complementary, but different!


----------



## fslack (Jan 13, 2013)

Ranger 50 said:


> The value will come with additional content as it is added. Currently the the amount of content (while very good) is not worth the asking price of $14.99 compared to other archery apps or books. There just not enough of it, currently. I'm banking that the app will grow over time and the volume of content will grow as I grow. If it doesn't, then I over paid.


Not to worry. I don't think you'll be disappointed!


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

fslack said:


> There is also a "textbook" price issue here. The market for APPtitune isn't every archer. It's pretty much the same market as for ArcherZUpshot - archers who really care how well they are shooting and want to to improve.
> 
> I'm totally cool with all the folks who just like to fling a few arrows now and then. They are archers too! But they probably aren't going to invest in a tool that requires study and dedication if they are not putting study and dedication into their archery. Not being pejorative, it's just a different market segment.
> 
> ...


Yes, the text book market is also a limited market, but that isn't the whole reason why $200 text books exist. Textbooks are also mandatory for students, and cost the professors who assign them nothing, so it isn't a free market. Additionally, text book companies make updates to their books to devalue the used text book market and also sometimes add on-line content that can only be accessed with a one-time code, again, to interfere with the used textbook market. Textbooks are not a good analogy. A better analogy is archery books. Archery books have the same limited market your apps do. And archery books cost less than textbooks and have to compete with the free information available on the web, just like Apptitune does, by providing better, more useful compilations of information. There are a few very expensive archery books, but at least one of them, the $60 a copy _Inside the Archer,_ is more akin to a mandated textbook than a regular archery book as that book was sold to investors (who were sought to back the initial print run) partially on the basis that co-author Kisik Lee would use his influence to make it required reading at the OTC. _Archery_, by Human Kinetics / ed. by USA Archery, is much cheaper.

I'd say that if the market for Apptitune is limited that represents an opportunity to make a lite version with easy to use, basic info on tuning for beginners. I teach beginners and am always on the look out for ways to ease our intermediates into how to choose arrows and tune bows.


----------



## Ranger 50 (Mar 2, 2012)

fslack said:


> Not to worry. I don't think you'll be disappointed!


I look forward to it. Don't mind the adverts. I'm viewing it on 7" Tab.


----------



## fslack (Jan 13, 2013)

Warbow said:


> Yes, the text book market is also a limited market, but that isn't the whole reason why $200 text books exist. Textbooks are also mandatory for students, and cost the professors who assign them nothing, so it isn't a free market. Additionally, text book companies make updates to their books to devalue the used text book market and also sometimes add on-line content that can only be accessed with a one-time code, again, to interfere with the used textbook market. Textbooks are not a good analogy. A better analogy is archery books. Archery books have the same limited market your apps do. And archery books cost less than textbooks and have to compete with the free information available on the web, just like Apptitune does, by providing better, more useful compilations of information. There are a few very expensive archery books, but at least one of them, the $60 a copy _Inside the Archer,_ is more akin to a mandated textbook than a regular archery book as that book was sold to investors (who were sought to back the initial print run) partially on the basis that co-author Kisik Lee would use his influence to make it required reading at the OTC. _Archery_, by Human Kinetics / ed. by USA Archery, is much cheaper.
> 
> I'd say that if the market for Apptitune is limited that represents an opportunity to make a lite version with easy to use, basic info on tuning for beginners. I teach beginners and am always on the look out for ways to ease our intermediates into how to choose arrows and tune bows.


Hm, I believe you are right. Although by that analogy, the $14.99 price point should not be an issue. It depends, as you pointed out earlier, on whether you think about it as an "app" or a "book." Which is a product placement issue. At least from a market strategy standpoint.

I agree that there is good reason to provide such an app on a beginner / intermediate level. A reliable, concise reference right on my phone would have helped me a lot when I started this journey last year! 

Always enjoy discussions with you. Excellent analysis.


----------



## fslack (Jan 13, 2013)

For all those who have APPtitune on an APPLE device, the first update on the Apple platform has just been released! 

Be sure to download the update and post your thoughts on it! :jazzmatazzes:

Cheers!


----------



## yurmes (Apr 2, 2013)

Dont like to say, but to be honest , this app is really has ZERO information. Club mate download the APP, and gave it to me to check out. Come on guys, this think doest worth even 0.99 cents. In TUNE FOR TENS much more info then in apptitune. And it's free.So very disappoint


----------



## EsteemGrinders (Aug 8, 2015)

In plans to have anymore/new content in this app. $14.99 is alot for a app that does not get any updating. I would buy but do not like the fact it is not being updated at all.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

App is useless. Spent $14.99 when I bought it on info I can get for free. I suppose I should post that comment on the android website. Just sayin'......


----------

